

Mathematical Proof That Growing Old Means Getting Boring - emanuele
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2013/04/mathematical-proof-that-growing-old-means-getting-boring/

======
coldtea
> _Mathematician Stephen Wolfram has started dissecting data for more than a
> million users using his sophisticated technology._

Were "sophisticated technology" is some trivial analysis of social media
messages for trends...

